# L182 Bug Report : Recorded Programs Have Wrong Title



## tm22721 (Nov 8, 2002)

In the past few days I have had a rash of recorded programs with the wrong title (it does record the intended program though). In fact the title is for the previous time slot in the EPG. And the starting time indicates that it was for the previous time slot as well (or halfway through ie half hour for a one hour program).

Has anybody else seen this with L182 ?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

This is one that I haven't seen with L182, and I've been doing a lot of recording. Very strange...


----------



## davebryan (Dec 9, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> This is one that I haven't seen with L182, and I've been doing a lot of recording. Very strange...


I have seen this as well. I record Screen Savers and Call for Help every morning, and yesterday the title shown was the following program. It did record the correct program, tho...


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

I've seen (and reported prior to L182) this and similar issues. I think others have too.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

I've had this happen a couple times now across the different software versions:

1) My 921 has a recurring weekly timer setup for Odyssey 5 on HD.Net, from 12am - 1am Central time, late Thursdays / very early Fridays.

2) On Thursday night at midnight, the 921 successfully records the show. The recording is the correct duration (say 60 + 3 + 1 minutes).

3) The next night, Friday night, the 921 appears to fire the same timer (although there's no such scheduled timer!), and again records for an hour off HD.Net.

4) In the list of PVR'ed events, both recordings show up as "Odyssey 5". The earlier one does in fact contain Odyssey 5, while the later one contains whatever HD.Net happened to be showing at that hour (never Odyssey 5).

This has only happened two or three times in all the weeks which Odyssey 5 has been running, so it doesn't happen every single time. I haven't changed, tweaked, or otherwise messed with the timer at all since originally defining it. It's not a huge deal; I just delete the extra recording (after making sure I'm deleting the right one!), but it's still very strange that this takes place.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Check your timer list via Menu-7 to see if you can find the duplicate. It sounds like one of those accidental creations due to the edit-change-day-of-week bug. When you created it, maybe it got "moved", and you thought it got lost, so you created another in the right timeslot.

I've done this exact same thing more than once.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

On the 721 if you edit a timer , you have to go through with the entire process including hit create or it will change the day in question to the day you are really in. 

For example; I have a timer set up for channel 7 on Tuesday for 7:00pm -9:00pm. If I want to change this channel to say channel 4 on Tuesday for the same time, I have to go through the entire process of changing the channel and then hit create or it will change the day to today.

Is this the same thing you are talking about on the 921?


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Sounds similar, but not quite the same. When editing a timer the 921 will change day of week and padding on an apparently random basis. I don't think any of us have bothered to track it down because it's so repeatable - let Eldon earn their money - they at least have the debugging tools - no that's a big assumption - WE are the debugging tools. :nono2:


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

In my case, there is no duplicate timer that I can see in the list. I haven't edited the timer since I created it, and it appears only once in the list. It fires correctly every week, so I haven't had any need to mess with it. It's just odd that sometimes it decides to "re-fire" the next night.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

The 921 has a problem with Midnight timers... When it blinks the clock and tells you that a timer is ready to fire, it lists the wrong show, but it will record just fine, and when the recording is over the correct nme is shown (I have HBO-W set to record The Sopranos in case the HD version gets a 0 sec. recording (hasn't happened yet, but this bug hits more often on the HD channels about a half dozen since January)


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Well, the timer I am describing is a midnight timer (i.e. it fires at midnight on Thursday nights), so perhaps this is why there seems to be some unusual or unexpected behavior in some cases. Can anyone else verify this or comment on this, with regards to recurring timers on the 921 which are set for midnight (with or without padding, so that the recording actually starts a minute or two before midnight)?

The other thing that's always odd about my Odyssey 5 recording is that it always has the wrong description, i.e. it's always describing a different episode than the one I'm actually recording/watching. I don't know if this is a problem with HD.Net giving incorrect EPG information to Dish or what, but it's weird. I don't think it's that the recording itself has bad data (i.e. I'm pretty sure it's just showing what was listed in the guide in the first place, but it's not correct for this program).


----------



## davebryan (Dec 9, 2003)

Slordak said:


> Well, the timer I am describing is a midnight timer (i.e. it fires at midnight on Thursday nights), so perhaps this is why there seems to be some unusual or unexpected behavior in some cases. Can anyone else verify this or comment on this, with regards to recurring timers on the 921 which are set for midnight (with or without padding, so that the recording actually starts a minute or two before midnight)?
> 
> The other thing that's always odd about my Odyssey 5 recording is that it always has the wrong description, i.e. it's always describing a different episode than the one I'm actually recording/watching. I don't know if this is a problem with HD.Net giving incorrect EPG information to Dish or what, but it's weird. I don't think it's that the recording itself has bad data (i.e. I'm pretty sure it's just showing what was listed in the guide in the first place, but it's not correct for this program).


I'm also still getting an incorrect description on recordings. This morning I recorded Screensavers on TechTV at 7 am CST. It recorded correctly, but was listed on the DVR menu as the "Making of Shrek 2". Other times it is listed as another program on TechTV, but never correctly. It appears to only happen on TechTV recordings and no other channel. All other recording are listed correctly so far.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

My 09:00MDT recording of Screensavers shows Robot Wars as the title. It's got a 1 minute start pad. First time that's happened to me on TechTV. I get it all the time on WSBK @ 04:00MDT for my Ripley's recording.


----------



## paulcdavis (Jan 22, 2004)

I have had this happen several times since L182. My M-F weekly timer for The News Hour on local PBS sometimes shows the title of the previous show. My M-F weekly timer for The Daily Show on Comedy also sometimes shows the title of the previous show. I wonder if it only happens on weekly timers?
Both timers have default timer pads.


----------



## tm22721 (Nov 8, 2002)

This disease appears to be spreading quickly on my 921, from TechTV shows to other channels. They need to find this one quickly because on the 921 we can't reformat the HD and re-install the OS.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

You'll have to be more specific than that, tm22721...what shows are you having the problem with, and what are the specifics of the timers you have set up that are resulting in wrong title names? I have yet to have this one hit me, and I suspect that I'm using more timers than all of you these days in the testing. Most of the time I use the default pad time options of 1 and 3, and let the 921 adjust them automatically if necessary.


----------



## jgerow (Apr 12, 2004)

Weekday recording, default padding.
Hogan's Heros HDNet weekdays 1pm-1:30pm
Sometimes gets the right title, sometimes the previous.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

This happened to me for the first time last night! I set to record "Enterprise", and it did, however, the title is "The transporter".

I have the default padding of 1 minutes before, 3 minutes after.

I started doing something new though. On Sunday, I ordered local satellite channels for the convenience of just usng the satellite local guide to setup recordings, then edit the recording by changing the channel number to an OTA station.

This is a nice thing, as, before the program records, it still says what program it is going to record in the timer menu. When the program actually gets recorded, the title is usually, something like Unknown Program Info. Sorry, I'm not sitting in my livingroom to see the exact words. 

"Enterprise" didn't do this, but had the actual, aforementioned title.


----------



## alexbgr (Dec 8, 2003)

I've had this happen only over the past few days. Weekly timers set for local stations list the title of the previous show in the EPG. These had been working fine for months.

Confirmed problem on at least two different stations (local but not OTA)
Both weekly timers
Both pads set to 0 minutes
One show set to record 1 minute early, the other on the hour

Did a hard reboot by disconnecting power for 3 min. and tried several one time recordings on different stations. All worked OK. Will find out tomorrow if original problem returns on the weekly timers.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

tm22721 said:


> In the past few days I have had a rash of recorded programs with the wrong title (it does record the intended program though). In fact the title is for the previous time slot in the EPG. And the starting time indicates that it was for the previous time slot as well (or halfway through ie half hour for a one hour program).
> 
> Has anybody else seen this with L182 ?


I started seeing this yesterday with "The Screen Savers" on TechTV. It would display "Call for Help" as the show title, which is the one immediately preceding (or used to be). I am not sure if this is due to the impending merger with G4 though. The program data may have been changed. It's recording the correct show though.

-Chris


----------



## FaxMan (Oct 14, 2003)

Started seeing this within the last few days.
Example: Weekly recording set for Fox (WAGA 8303) with 1 / 3 minute buffers on Tuesdays at 9:00pm. The Finale episode of 24 shows "Fox 5 News at 10:000" as its title.

=Fax


----------



## tm22721 (Nov 8, 2002)

I started seeing the wrong title on recorded TechTV shows like Call For Help, Screen Savers, Fresh Gear etc but now it has spread to other timers like Enterprise (WSBK), ABC Evening News (8100) and others. In all cases it appears to be displaying the previous show in the guide. It only happens on daily/weekly timers although I have not altered any of these in the past month. I have recorded many single shot events though in that period of time.


----------



## rrg (Dec 19, 2003)

I've had this problem for months, but on only one weekly timer event. I had a weekly timer for "Cold Case" on CBS-HD (Ch. 9483) with the default pads (1 minute before, 3 after). Invariably the title of the event appears in the list as "60 Minutes" (the show that precedes it). When the event is selected for playback, three entries appear on the next screen: a 1-minute recording of "60 Minutes", a 60-minute recording of "Cold Case", and a 3-minute recording of whatever movie followed on CBS that week.

Other timer events on satellite channels, with identical padding, don't behave this way.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

rrg said:


> I've had this problem for months, but on only one weekly timer event. I had a weekly timer for "Cold Case" on CBS-HD (Ch. 9483) with the default pads (1 minute before, 3 after). Invariably the title of the event appears in the list as "60 Minutes" (the show that precedes it). When the event is selected for playback, three entries appear on the next screen: a 1-minute recording of "60 Minutes", a 60-minute recording of "Cold Case", and a 3-minute recording of whatever movie followed on CBS that week.
> 
> Other timer events on satellite channels, with identical padding, don't behave this way.


Sounds like you created this as a 'manual' timer. When you do that, you get the 'folder' feature that you describe. Very useful when you're running low on timers and want to combine them - don't just extend a guide-created timer, start with a manual one and the magic folder feature happens.


----------

